# Using Vienna Reins



## Theresa_F (25 January 2008)

In a post I replied to recently about a section B, people asked about vienna reins also known as balancing reins, so thought I would post this.

I was advised to gently build up Chancer by Darren Blanchard of Pferde Stud when I took Chancer for showing assessment as a 3 year old.  I was told lots of potential but to have a chance he needed to be more built up and rounded.  He was typical baby shaped - hollow on top and no muscle.  

What I needed to achieve, had to be achieved without a rider (he was only slightly backed) or putting strain on the joints.

He advised me to work him on vienna reins and a lunge line or use two lines and work between lunging and long reining.  In his lesson we used the whole school, doing more like a ridden schooling session, changing rein, pace etc and not working on a circle apart from the odd one to encourage him to bend slightly for corners.  I like to alternate in a session between long reining and then working on the lunge round the school to make it as interesting as possible for both of us.  I am the queen of no canter dressage tests from the ground 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I use them as follows: (nicked from classical riding website as they explain it far better than I do).  I started low and long and slow built up to a higher self carriage - needed for that "proud look" for showing.

They can be fastened to various points on the surcingle or roller, allowing a multitude of neck positions. You can achieve a long and low position on the longe by attaching one end of the balancing reins to the girth or surcingle between the horses forelegs, and the other end to the girth strap. Longeing in this position may add pressure on the forehand, but by carefully activating the quarters, the horse stretches both longitudinally and laterally. Eventually, you may longe in solid side-reins attached to the saddle D-rings (or slightly lower) to teach a horse self-carriage and to yield to the bit.

One thing I also noticed really improved was when I did get on  him again - I was not riding when I was getting him ready for the champs as it was too much work for a baby, his acceptance of the bit and self carriage was greatly improved.

Using the reins, it took me two months with careful feeding and exercise to turn him into a show horse with a nice rounded shape for showing but without the blob factor which I refuse to do.  We went on to do very well at the WCC champs which was my goal.  

Sorry it is long and I hope it explains things.  I actually used an old set of cloth draw reins rather than the very expensive vienna reins you can buy.


----------

